# Wow this is awesomeness



## Gizmo (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/10/14)

The after:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Stunning!!


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------

